
What a meth: Woman held for 3 months after cops mistake candy floss for drugs - Alex63
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/11/28/woman_jailed_3_months_after_cops_mistake_candy_floss_for_meth/
======
ftp_123
Moral of the story: if the police have to ask for permission to search your
{car,house,person}, the answer should pretty much always be no.

The 4th amendment is your friend and will atrophy if not used.

~~~
pstuart
Then they call in the dogs and cue them to indicate probable suspicion.
Problem solved! /s

~~~
gumby
I understand that in at least some jurisdictions you can refuse a dig search
and just be arrested.

~~~
pstuart
That doesn't sound like much of a win.

